# This guy DIDN'T just shoot towards his house??!



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkUeWUkm7-s"]Carbon Express Cx1 Crossbow @ 95 yards - YouTube[/ame]

 

I hope he realizes that bolt could blow right through that siding and drywall if it doesn't hit a stud...

I found this looking for reviews on the crossbow he was using...:16suspect


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Wow...he could have you one of those junk cars for a backstop. Obviously he's not that bright. Lol
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I hope he realizes that bolt could blow right through that siding and drywall if it doesn't hit a stud...


 
i am really upset after watching it that it indeed did not.:rant:


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler said:


> Wow...he could have you one of those junk cars for a backstop. Obviously he's not that bright. Lol
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wait you DONT shoot at your house from 95 yds away? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

That's just common sense, heck I knew better when I was 6 yrs old with a bb gun. What a idiot!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

It's not a problem, he's using a crossbow and they're magical.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> It's not a problem, he's using a crossbow and they're magical.


Yep and judging from where he hit the target that deer would have dropped immediately.:lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't worry, he had a little bit of carpet to protect the house from a miss. I'm still trying to figure out how he got so winded shooting a crossbow.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Famous last words of a red neck - "Watch This!" :lol:
<----<<<


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Just also realized he can't count either...video title says 95yrds, but at the beginning of the video he says "here we are about 80yrds away..." Which is it Einstein? Oh, and he is out of breath because 80...or 95...yards are a long ways to walk with a crossbow! He set up two iphones too. Wish he added a new iHole to his house...:lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

What do you expect from someone with junk cars in their yard.


----------

